# Ohio hog hunting question



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

is it legal to bait hogs in ohio? can't find an answer on the DNR site. thanks


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I also wanted to add what's the farthest north anyone has seen them in ohio, could they be around southern perry county in a few years? 
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, it is legal to Bait Hogs in Ohio. The ODNR just want the Hogs dead!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any an all means necessary. Kill em.  
Hopefully they never expand from the very few that are out there now.


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

They have been seen in Morgan County.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

buddy has one on trail cam in Champaign Co., ...also has seen two, same locale during deer season, could not get a shot, farmer has said he saw a group of 20.........


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Their is a map on the ODNR site that shows counties where they have been seen. Primarily, southeast Ohio is where most of them are, but they have been seen in numerous other counties, some even north of Columbus.
I live in Miami county, and over the past few years, a couple of hogs have been killed around Pleasant Hill.
I have tried hog hunting a few times in different areas using corn soaked in bourbon or whiskey. I've been told that works very well, but I've had no luck.
The closest I have come to a feral hog was one that came into our campground at Wayne National Forest. Of course, my wife was along so we were camping in the campground, where you aren't allowed to have any firearms....And I couldn't get to it fast enough with my hatchet.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I was driving in Lake County East of Cleveland the other day on my way home from work and saw what I thought was a Pig in the freeway median eating some grass, at furst i thought it was a fawn, when I saw it from a far but when I got up closer, granted I was going 70mph and not going to pull over, it looked like a pig to me. It was way to wide to be a deer and no neck like a deer on it and it wasn't taller then the grass, about 2 1/2 feet high. I almost pulled over to look closer but didn't


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

shot1buck said:


> I was driving in Lake County East of Cleveland the other day on my way home from work and saw what I thought was a Pig in the freeway median eating some grass, at furst i thought it was a fawn, when I saw it from a far but when I got up closer, granted I was going 70mph and not going to pull over, it looked like a pig to me. It was way to wide to be a deer and no neck like a deer on it and it wasn't taller then the grass, about 2 1/2 feet high. I almost pulled over to look closer but didn't


It could have been a Pig. They do run around a lot at night - so maybe some migrated over to the Cleveland area - hard to say. The "Pig" could have been chewing on a dead bird or small animal in the grass. They eat dead stuff.


----------

